# Reefs in pcola bay



## Ckmart404 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thinking about fishing the bay by fort Pickens this sat and was wondering where the inshore reefs or wrecks are. I know I've seen them on here before but I can't find them or remember the names so I can't google them. Any help would be appreciated. It's been over a month since I've caught a fish I can bring home for dinner so if anything is hot that would be great!!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Good luck. I think you will have difficulty finding a list of wrecks in the bay.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Fish the jetty at fort Pickens and you'll catch something worth keeping. There should be some reds and Spanish there right now.


----------



## Ckmart404 (Jul 4, 2013)

I appreciate it


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah the people who know where the wrecks are in the bay don't tell anyone!

Look for schools of bait on the way to the pass or follow the birds and they will lead you to the schools of Spanish


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Line yourself up with the Lighthouse about 200 yards off from Ft Pickens. You'll find a few.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

We'll take a look at your suggestion when we get down there. Thanks GatorBane!


----------



## Ckmart404 (Jul 4, 2013)

@ gatorbane on the bay side?? This will be my first trip on fort Pickens so not to familiar with it


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Not much info on inshore but out the pass it's not a big secret, most dive sites show what's up and where to find the fishes.

http://www.scubashackpensacola.com/dive_sites.htm


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Ckmart404 said:


> @ gatorbane on the bay side?? This will be my first trip on fort Pickens so not to familiar with it


 Yes. The bay side of Ft. Pickens. If you note the inshore reports. Someone mentions sunken jeeps, cars etc.. If you find the holes, it likely will contain structure.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Ya just gotta watch your FF while you're cruising and be ready to mark whatever you see. People with spots in the bay are far more likely to say yes to letting you sleep with their wife than they are to give out their #'s!

Alex


----------

